# Misheard Lyrics



## Skiff

Ok, so I watched a local band 3PEACE play this song a few weeks ago and I realized that I still didn't know the words to this Pearl Jam song. My buddy sent me this video and it was no help at all......what a guy! LOL


----------



## QuickMelt

I used to call it "Yellow Bedwetter"


----------



## TIMBOv2

Lmao


----------



## Wolfie#2

excuse me while I kiss this guy
jimi hendrix late 60's. must'a been stoned a lot, didn't figure out the real words for a couple years


----------



## Reel Time

I understand completely. Hysterical!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Here's another, Willie has sang so many versions of "Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain." In some versions instead of: 
_When we kissed goodbye and parted
I knew we'd never meet again.
_it sounds like: 
_When we kissed goodbye I farted
I knew we'd never meet again._


----------



## SwampRat

For years my kids had MANY arguments over the true words to a particular song. Every single time it came on the radio and a number of times in between.

Option 1: "Dirty Deeds Dunder Jig"
Option 2: "Dirty Deeds Dunder Jeep"

Of course neither are correct...


----------



## ATracker

CRISPIAN ST.PETERS
"The Pied Piper"

My brother swore he said â€œpetrified tidoâ€ and when I think about those days I still laugh!


----------



## gigem9501

Skiff said:


> Ok, so I watched a local band 3PEACE play this song a few weeks ago and I realized that I still didn't know the words to this Pearl Jam song. My buddy sent me this video and it was no help at all......what a guy! LOL


3Peace is still around?? Saw them 20 years ago in Houston.


----------

